
Python Assignment Expressions (PEP 572) - stsewd
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0572/
======
metalliqaz
So both "=" and ":=" will be python assignment operators, with the only
difference being used in statements vs expressions.

Seems... strange.

------
olskool
A use case not mentioned:

print (x := <something>)

